# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  iPhone 6 có giá trị thực hơn 5 triệu đồng

## kevin_cn08b

*Sau khi phân tích các linh kiện có trong bộ đôi iPhone 6, Techinsights tuyên bố, iPhone 6 và 6 Plus có giá trị thực lần lượt là 227 và 242,5 USD.*
*[replacer_img]
*Bộ đôi iPhone 6 có giá trị thực chỉ hơn 5 triệu đồng
Theo đó, giá trị thực của *iPhone 6 Plus* chỉ cao hơn iPhone 5S khoảng 15%. iPhone 5S có giá trị thực là 210 USD.
Theo _Techinsights,_ linh kiện đắt nhất của bộ đôi iPhone 6 là chipset A8 có giá 59,5 USD, tiếp theo là màn hình cảm ứng giá 51 USD _(cho iPhone 6 Plus 5,5 inch)_ và 41,5 USD _(iPhone 6 4,7 inch)._
Việc chi phí sản xuất bộ đôi iPhone 6 bị _"đội giá"_ hơn iPhone 5S là do các mẫu sản phẩm này được trang bị màn hình lớn hơn, kèm theo đó là chip NFC lần đầu tiên được trang bị.
Ngoài ra, thỏi pin trên bộ đôi *iPhone 6* cũng được gia tăng kích thước. Giá của thỏi pin iPhone 6 là 3,5 USD, còn thỏi pin iPhone 6 Plus là 6 USD.
Tại thị trường Mỹ, iPhone 6 bản không khóa mạng có giá bán khởi điểm là 649 USD. Trong khi đó, iPhone 6 Plus có giá bán khởi điểm là 749 USD.

----------

